# متطلبات osha في التخزين



## ha21 (4 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم :11:
ارجو مماً يتوفر لديه متطلبات osha في التخزين ( المستودعات ) 
لن يسعفني بها لانني بحاجة ماسة لها و يفضل ان تكون باللغة العربية 
شاكراً لكم تعاونكم :19:


----------



## ahmedeng2007 (12 مايو 2010)

1- يجب إقامة كافة منشآت المخازن من مواد غير قابلة للاشتعال، وأن يكون للمخزن أكثر من مخرج واحد . 

2- توفير فتحات الإضاءة والتهوية الطبيعية المناسبة مـع تزويـدها بسلك صلب مزدوج ضيق النسيج لمنع إلقاء أي أجسام غريبة داخل المخزن ​


----------



## ahmedeng2007 (12 مايو 2010)

يجب أن تكون هناك فتحات للتهوية بالأسقف و سفلية أعلى مستوى الحاجز الأرضي لضمان التجديد المثل للهواء


----------



## mostafamwafy (6 أكتوبر 2010)

*اتفضل وتحت امرك يا باشا*

هذا ملف وورد فيه بعض المعلومات ممكن تكون كافية لطرق التخزين فى المخازن 
واجرات السلامة المتبعة فى التخزين
وعلى فكرة الملف ده انا حصلت عليه من احد زملاء المنتدى هنا
وفقك الله


----------



## محمودالحسيني (6 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا وزادكم من فضله وكرمه


----------



## afares10 (18 أكتوبر 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيرا *​


----------



## ابو نبأ (22 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك واتمنى لك التوفيق


----------

